# For what it's worth..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My normal carry gun is my Smith & Wesson 2 1/2" Model 19, carried in a Don Hume Open Top holster. Lately I've swapped out, for no particular reason, my Smith & Wesson 4" Model 586, carried in a similar model holster.

Tennessee does not require concealed carry, but I find it more prudent to do so. And I haver discovered the 4" gun actually conceals better than the 2 1/2" gun. 

Why, you may ask?

The 2 1/2" gun carries high on the belt, and allows the butt to swing out slightly, while the longer barrel extends down and braces against my thigh and stays closer in to my body than the shorter gun. And, my vest or jacket easily conceals the holster. Even if I reach up, exposing a bit of leather, its only leather. Could be a pager, cellphone, or whatever most folks tend to carry nowadays.

Bob Wright


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*adding*

Adding to 'Bob's' thought: just recently I met leather manipulator "MURPH"
Around the Carolina's his work is well known. I have purchased different leather from a variety of makers; had seen 'Murph's' work on different occasions, and enjoyed what I had seen.
My primary carry is SW638; and it only goes into my pocket; and I had never thought about a holster until I met 'Murph'. I went to his shop and what a gentleman, my reason for going was a friend was having a holster made. I wanted to meet 'Murph', and see what making leather products was all about.
'Danny' spent some time and educated both of us on leather making. At the end I asked him to make me a holster for a G17, as we were leaving 'Danny' explained about his 638 and how long it took him to get one that rode high and comfortable. He took his off and handed to me; I tried it on and what a difference it made. Gun rode high and comfortable. I was surprised. Having tried several different makers, and throwing them away; 'Murph' is making mine this week.
Sometimes change is better. 'Danny's' design was very comfortable and sitting in the car I could still do 'seatbelt' and yank the gun out.:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> My normal carry gun is my Smith & Wesson 2 1/2" Model 19, carried in a Don Hume Open Top holster. Lately I've swapped out, for no particular reason, my Smith & Wesson 4" Model 586, carried in a similar model holster.
> 
> Tennessee does not require concealed carry, but I find it more prudent to do so. And I haver discovered the 4" gun actually conceals better than the 2 1/2" gun.
> 
> ...


Bob,
Have you ever chronographed to determine velocity difference between 2 1/2" vs 4"? If so what did you see.
Thanks

:smt1099


----------

